# 6 NiMH AA in a 6D MagLite incan



## Grijon (Mar 13, 2015)

Greetings!

I couldn't help myself and have an incan 6D MagLite on order. When I receive it I will also have enough 1AA to D-cell adaptors to put 6 NiMH AAs into the light instead of using alkaline Ds. The cells that I'll be using will have been off the charger for quite some time, minimum several days.

Is this a bad idea that will *poof* my bulb?
Even if it doesn't blow the bulb, will it reduce the bulb's life expectancy?
Does anyone have real-life experience using NiMH AAs in their D-cell incan MagLites?

I have searched the forum and found posts that kinda sorta answer these questions, but a lot of the information that I found was from many years ago, so I thought it'd be OK to start a fresh thread.

Thank you very much! lovecpf
Grijon


----------



## välineurheilija (Mar 13, 2015)

Nimh has lower voltage so no problem.
Might be a little dimmer than with alkaline.
I use them in a 2D incan but i havent compared it to anything.


----------



## broadgage (Mar 13, 2015)

Should be fine, the rechargeable cells have a lower voltage of 1.2 volts versus 1.5 volts for alkalines, but on the other hand the voltage of the rechargeable cells should hold up well on load but the alkaline cells will drop significantly in use and often end up about the same.

That is a very large and heavy flashlight though to utilise 6 AA cells ! Alkaline D cells would give a longer run time of at least 10 hours continuous and nearly twice that in intermittent use.
For lower cost and slightly reduced weight versus alkaline D cells, zinc carbon D cells give acceptable performance for short term use. 
I am old enough to remember when "Mallory Duracells" were new, exotic, and far too expensive to use in D cell flashlights.


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 13, 2015)

If you find you are not getting enough run time with this setup, several reputable outfits make 2AA and 3AA to D cell _*parallel*_ adapters. You want parallel so the voltage stays the same as with a single AA cell. I mention this because there are also serial adapters out there that would cause severe havoc if used inadvertently.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 13, 2015)

I tried out a set of the Panasonic Eneloop adapters in 6D cell Mag, but mine has a Terralux 310 drop in. I get less than 20 minutes of run time before the light goes off.

Panasonic appears to only sell the single cell adapters. They work fine in my am/fm/shortwave radio, but the radio is a very low power draw.


----------



## Grijon (Mar 13, 2015)

välineurheilija said:


> Nimh has lower voltage so no problem.
> Might be a little dimmer than with alkaline.
> I use them in a 2D incan but i havent compared it to anything.



Thank you, välineurheilija; knowing that you've done this gives me confidence that I won't blow/wreak my bulbs!



broadgage said:


> Should be fine, the rechargeable cells have a lower voltage of 1.2 volts versus 1.5 volts for alkalines, but on the other hand the voltage of the rechargeable cells should hold up well on load but the alkaline cells will drop significantly in use and often end up about the same.
> 
> That is a very large and heavy flashlight though to utilise 6 AA cells ! Alkaline D cells would give a longer run time of at least 10 hours continuous and nearly twice that in intermittent use.
> For lower cost and slightly reduced weight versus alkaline D cells, zinc carbon D cells give acceptable performance for short term use.
> I am old enough to remember when "Mallory Duracells" were new, exotic, and far too expensive to use in D cell flashlights.



Thank you, broadgage; your voltage thoughts were the same as mine, but I heard/read that fresh NiMH can poof a bulb - and that raised questions in my mind. It seems that that concern can be laid to rest based on välineurheilija's experience backing up all of our thoughts.

Ah ha ha, I'm sure runtime will be abysmal! I am not worried about short runtimes as much as I am about leaks, though...



Timothybil said:


> If you find you are not getting enough run time with this setup, several reputable outfits make 2AA and 3AA to D cell _*parallel*_ adapters. You want parallel so the voltage stays the same as with a single AA cell. I mention this because there are also serial adapters out there that would cause severe havoc if used inadvertently.



Thank you, Timothybil; if I do want more runtime after all (and I might if I really like the light) I will be following your suggestion.



NoNotAgain said:


> I tried out a set of the Panasonic Eneloop adapters in 6D cell Mag, but mine has a Terralux 310 drop in. I get less than 20 minutes of run time before the light goes off.
> 
> Panasonic appears to only sell the single cell adapters. They work fine in my am/fm/shortwave radio, but the radio is a very low power draw.



Thanks for the test and info, NoNotAgain!


----------



## broadgage (Mar 14, 2015)

Freshly charged rechargeables are most unlikely to blow a bulb if the number of cells used is in accordance with the manufacturers directions for the type of bulb. The voltage straight off the charger is about the same as that of a brand new disposable cell for which all the common, low tech, PR base bulbs are designed.

Some people use more cells than intended in order to increase the light, for example a bulb intended for 3 alkaline cells being run from 4 nimi rechargeables. That does carry some risk of blowing the bulb, the risks depend on the degree of over voltage, and cells straight of the charger will increase the risk.

Remember that, that even used as directed, that flashlight bulbs do not last forever, keep spares to hand. They are very cheap if you search around.


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 14, 2015)

I think people are confusing NiMH cells with Lithium primary cells. My understanding is that lithium primary AA cells start at 1.6v-1.7v, and don't drop as fast as alkalines do, so they tend to slightly overdrive the filament. This shortens the filament life, and makes it go 'Poof' much sooner than normal. I hope I am remembering this correctly, and count on others who know more to chime in here and correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Grijon (Mar 14, 2015)

broadgage said:


> Remember that, that even used as directed, that flashlight bulbs do not last forever, keep spares to hand. They are very cheap if you search around.



Quite right! Once I have the light in hand and see it in action I'll KNOW if I want to invest further into it; some time back I bought a pair of full-size incan Mags when I thought they were being discontinued - a 2D and a 2C. I'd never had a full-size incan Mag and foolishly expected them to be blinding, pure white light - and they were not...LOL. When I bought them I also bought extra bulbs at the same time, and now (after trading off the 2C) I'm quite sure that I'll never use up the stock bulb in the 2D, much less the one in the tailcap and the extras. (Even so, I'd rather have them and not need them than need/want them and not have them, ha ha)

TL;DR - After I'm sure that I like the light, I do indeed intend to keep 2 bulbs in the light and at least one additional!



> Freshly charged rechargeables are most unlikely to blow a bulb if the number of cells used is in accordance with the manufacturers directions for the type of bulb. The voltage straight off the charger is about the same as that of a brand new disposable cell for which all the common, low tech, PR base bulbs are designed.
> 
> Some people use more cells than intended in order to increase the light, for example a bulb intended for 3 alkaline cells being run from 4 nimi rechargeables. That does carry some risk of blowing the bulb, the risks depend on the degree of over voltage, and cells straight of the charger will increase the risk.



I'm now completely convinced that 6 NiMH AA won't hurt the light, and I thank you (along with the others above) for that!

To clarify on the subject of multiple cells: 12-18(!!!) NiMH AA in 6 (2AA or 3AA to) D parallel adaptors would still be perfectly safe even if freshly charged, correct?


----------



## Grijon (Mar 14, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> I think people are confusing NiMH cells with Lithium primary cells. My understanding is that lithium primary AA cells start at 1.6v-1.7v, and don't drop as fast as alkalines do, so they tend to slightly overdrive the filament. This shortens the filament life, and makes it go 'Poof' much sooner than normal. I hope I am remembering this correctly, and count on others who know more to chime in here and correct me if I am wrong.



Thank you again, Timothybil; I think you are right.

I also think that I got this NiMH-goes-poof thing in my head from an isolated post about an isolated incident - where it was soon determined that the batteries had nothing to do with the bulb blowing. But first impressions last a lifetime, sometimes, and my only extended incan experience is with AA MiniMag, where I exclusively used alkaline.


----------



## broadgage (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes multiple AA cells 2 or 3 to an adaptor that replaces a D cell are fine hot of the charger, PROVIDED that these multiple cells are in holders or adaptors that connect them in parallel such that they give the same voltage as single cells.

Other adaptors to replace a D cell exist that connect the contained AA cells in SERIES for 2 or 3 times the voltage. These are NOT suitable for the standard bulbs, they are intended for running various high powered bulbs, often ones not originally intended for Maglights.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 14, 2015)

I have an EverLed drop-in Bulb in my 6d as it works with 1 to 6 cells i bought a few years ago, can you get C to D cells convertors as C come in quite high capacitys over AA and they will still be a bit lighter than a 6D filled with D cells.

An EverLed should run forever in a 6D if it will run on 1 cell or 1.5v, when it has 6 x D cells even when dead

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/everled.htm

John.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Mar 14, 2015)

When I had my 2C mag set up with 3 cr123 batteries I used a 5 cell bulb I can't imagine that 6 NiMh would be any more voltage than 3 cr123 batteries... So I say use a 5 cell bulb for a whiter light.


----------



## theburtse (Mar 14, 2015)

I use to have a maglite 6D and when i switched to rechargeable NiMH (from alkaline) I changed the bulb to the 5D version. Though it was some time ago i remember it :thinking: to compensate quite well for the voltade drop in the rechargeables..... Didn't use it enough to notice any severe bulb life shortening, although im sure there should be some.

brgds

theburtse


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 14, 2015)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I have an EverLed drop-in Bulb in my 6d as it works with 1 to 6 cells i bought a few years ago, can you get C to D cells convertors as C come in quite high capacitys over AA and they will still be a bit lighter than a 6D filled with D cells.


Yes, they make C to D convertors. I actually saw a set of converters that started with AAA and went all the way to D. If one stacked them all one had an AAA to D converter. I don't know why one would want to do that, but it is possible.


----------



## fivemega (Mar 14, 2015)

*You can use 1" PVC pipe inside the barrel and use 7 LSD NiMH "C" cells to overdrive 6 cell M*g bulb or even ROP 3853 bulb. In this case, aluminum reflector and Borofloat glass lens is also needed.
Much easier, cheaper, easy to remove/recharge and less expensive.*


----------



## electromage (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't know if anyone is still making the adapters, but I have a 6AA to 2D adapter from mdocod. I'm running an LED in it, but you could get the same output as the 6D mag from a 2D mag if you used one with a 6D bulb.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 15, 2015)

Just remmbered i have an BCS PowerStik, i bought this years ago it turns 8xAA to 2D and gives a regulated output to an incan bulb with a slow voltage increase to protect the bulb when you turn it on, and blinks the bulb when the battery is running low.

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/lightingpro_powerstik.htm

I will dig out my 2D Maglite.

John.


----------



## Grijon (Mar 15, 2015)

broadgage said:


> Yes multiple AA cells 2 or 3 to an adaptor that replaces a D cell are fine hot of the charger, PROVIDED that these multiple cells are in holders or adaptors that connect them in parallel such that they give the same voltage as single cells.
> 
> Other adaptors to replace a D cell exist that connect the contained AA cells in SERIES for 2 or 3 times the voltage. These are NOT suitable for the standard bulbs, they are intended for running various high powered bulbs, often ones not originally intended for Maglights.



Thanks again, broadgage!


----------



## Grijon (Mar 15, 2015)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I have an EverLed drop-in Bulb in my 6d as it works with 1 to 6 cells i bought a few years ago, can you get C to D cells convertors as C come in quite high capacitys over AA and they will still be a bit lighter than a 6D filled with D cells.
> 
> An EverLed should run forever in a 6D if it will run on 1 cell or 1.5v, when it has 6 x D cells even when dead
> 
> ...





fivemega said:


> *You can use 1" PVC pipe inside the barrel and use 7 LSD NiMH "C" cells to overdrive 6 cell M*g bulb or even ROP 3853 bulb. In this case, aluminum reflector and Borofloat glass lens is also needed.
> Much easier, cheaper, easy to remove/recharge and less expensive.*





electromage said:


> I don't know if anyone is still making the adapters, but I have a 6AA to 2D adapter from mdocod. I'm running an LED in it, but you could get the same output as the 6D mag from a 2D mag if you used one with a 6D bulb.



Thanks, guys; when I find my way into modding the info y'all share here will be great!


----------



## Grijon (Mar 15, 2015)

theburtse said:


> I use to have a maglite 6D and when i switched to rechargeable NiMH (from alkaline) I changed the bulb to the 5D version. Though it was some time ago i remember it :thinking: to compensate quite well for the voltade drop in the rechargeables..... Didn't use it enough to notice any severe bulb life shortening, although im sure there should be some.
> 
> brgds
> 
> theburtse



Once I've gotten to know the light, this sounds like an interesting comparison to try; thanks, theburtse!


----------



## Grijon (Mar 15, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> Yes, they make C to D convertors. I actually saw a set of converters that started with AAA and went all the way to D. If one stacked them all one had an AAA to D converter. I don't know why one would want to do that, but it is possible.



LOL, I've thought it would be amusing to have such a set, if only for the capability for "emergencies" where one might need to use a AAA in a D-powered device.


----------



## Grijon (Mar 15, 2015)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Just remmbered i have an BCS PowerStik, i bought this years ago it turns 8xAA to 2D and gives a regulated output to an incan bulb with a slow voltage increase to protect the bulb when you turn it on, and blinks the bulb when the battery is running low.
> 
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/lightingpro_powerstik.htm
> 
> ...



That looks awesome! I would totally buy that for a 2D light.


----------



## Sebivor (Jul 24, 2015)

*DON'T USE RECHARGEABLE D-CELL BATTERIES!* More often than not, they don't contain anywhere near the right amount of amperage; they're usually just A-cell batteries in a D-cell wrapper anyway.

These will be fine: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181589200761... Notice how, when you look at the image, the springs are all on the same end. The item description also says "3 AA in Parallel"; that is important.


----------

